# GBAtemp being rather slow?



## The Catboy (Jan 31, 2010)

Since about 8:00 AM Eastern Time, I have noticed that GBAtemp has been really really slow and even timing out on me.
I tried everything to see what is wrong and noticed it was still slow, then I went to other sites and they are working fine.
So I am wondering if it's just me or is it GBAtemp?


----------



## Krestent (Jan 31, 2010)

It's also slow for me....


----------



## prowler (Jan 31, 2010)

I keep get 504 timeout.
Just happened about half an hour ago

*Edit:* ITS GETTING ABIT FASTER.
*Edit2:* ITS FAST AGAIN.

*Edit3:* Might be Firefox, reports of lagging from time to time have happened in the past.


----------



## Thoob (Jan 31, 2010)

_Really _slow for me too... What's goin on people!?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 31, 2010)

Well it sped right back up as soon as I made that post


----------



## Thoob (Jan 31, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Well it sped right back up as soon as I made that post



Lol, same here...


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 31, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder what that was all about, there weren't and still aren't that many members or visitors on


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jan 31, 2010)

Could've been a problem with the server.


----------



## prowler (Jan 31, 2010)

Its the admins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




they make it slow so that when someone posts about it, it speeds right back up


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 31, 2010)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> Its the admins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most likely


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 31, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Thoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was Hatsu online?


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 31, 2010)

Everything's fine here. Maybe you guys just suck?


----------



## Elritha (Jan 31, 2010)

Seems better now. Was getting a lot of time outs earlier and gateway errors.


----------



## _Burai_ (Feb 3, 2010)

Better then before... But its pretty slow when I goto other forums.


----------



## Elritha (Feb 3, 2010)

_Burai_ said:
			
		

> Better then before... But its pretty slow when I goto other forums.



Must just be your internet connection then if other sites are running slow.


----------



## _Burai_ (Feb 4, 2010)

Edhel said:
			
		

> _Burai_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No I meant different uhhh forum? (like the user submitted news)


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 4, 2010)

_Burai_ said:
			
		

> Edhel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, forum is the correct word. You can also use sub-forum or section 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Else it'd be other sites or other boards.


----------



## dice (Feb 4, 2010)

I haven't experienced any slowdowns.

There's a sticky thread for this sort of discussion (link) so I'm going to lock this thread.


----------

